# Cisco VPN Error



## cbieger

Alright, I'm racking my brain with this one.

My corporation utilizes a VPN for internal employees in the field. 

One of my users recently got a new laptop. I (using robocopy) copied all of his files from the old computer to the new with the exception of the program files folder and the windows folder. After installing the VPN client on his machine I am unable to login to the VPN.

Everytime I try I get the response:


> Secure VPN Connection terminated locally by the Client.
> Reason 403: Unable to contact the security gateway.
> 
> Connection terminated on : (Date and time listed here) Duration: 0 day(s) 00:00.0


The VPN client offers a UPD connection and TCP connection option, when I attempt with the TCP connection I get this error:



> Secure VPN Connection terminated locally by the client.
> Reason 414: Failed to establish a TCP connection.
> Connection terminated on: (Date and Time listed here) Duration: 0 day(s), 00:00.0


I have attempted uninstalling, rebooting, running a "VPN Clean" utility, rebooting, and Reinstalling the VPN client.

I have verified the users login certificates.

I have verified the users permissions.

I have verified the windows firewall is off.

I have verified that the machines connection to the network is valid and working.

Please help. The user doesn't want me to format and reload his system. I suspect the problem lies in one or more of the files copied over from the old laptop, I just don't know where to start looking.


----------



## TheMatt

Is the user behind a router? If so...

Is port forwarding/port triggering set up on the router for the port that your VPN protocol is using?

Is VPN passthrough (IPSec, PPTP, etc.) enabled?

Is another computer attempting to create an outgoing tunnel at the same time?


----------



## KLGIT

I know this is old, but I thought it might be nice to have an answer to it here.

I'm going to guess this was a Dell laptop, connected via wireless?

If so, see this Dell knowledge base article on how to fix it.

http://support.dell.com/support/topics/global.aspx/support/dsn/en/document?c=us&docid=152D7D67033477DFE0401E0A5517188F&journalid=BDF081B355A211DB97C60767E62D0E13&l=en&s=gen

Good luck


----------



## master123

hello everyone,

i am a new user.yesterday i had faced same problem.After some troubleshooting i found that.... i remove the certificate from the IE properties and again import the certificate the problem get solved.

so please do it may be it helpful to you.



want to be master.


----------



## jaywang66

I struggled this for 2-3 weeks and my company's tech support couldn't solve it either. They are ready to format my laptop and install everything. I tried another time and found one post mentioned changing TCP to UDP. I did and it works - so simple!!!

-- click Modify icon
-- click Transport tab
-- click IPSec over UDP ... radio button
-- click Save
-- done


----------



## kanishk

error 414 with cisco vpn


----------



## mac_win_sol

are you able to connect to the internet at the same time when u get error :403 ????
Error 403 : means there is some problem with the internet connection or a firewall which is blocking your ports.
Try disabling the firewall.if this still does not work ,uninstall the firewall or security and delete the registry entries for the same and restart the system.
Let me know if this helps .....

Sid


----------



## pkbyron

Hi,

A little tip for the those VISTA users out there - as I had the same issue with the CISCO VPN which all started after a reboot.

Check the Network Connections
- you should find one there called Cisco VPN. 

IF its disabled -> Enable it.

This fixed my issue. (But only after I had installed in 3 times, ran as Administrator and spent the better part of 3 hours on it).

cheers

pk


----------

